

Welcome Back, Nokia - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/24/just-try-a-windows-phone/

======
laacz
TechCrunch did it again. Brutal PR. I mean, 33% (OMG, 33%!!) of a market,
which is tiny. In a linked article it says, that nokia sold 1 million (that's
rounded up from mentioned .9 mil) devices in Q4. WP7 share is around .5 to
1.5% (range seen on few quickly googled reports).

So, 33% you say?

~~~
nailer
Sure, WP7 isn't much of the market now. The implication is that this is market
share of a _growing_ platform. WP7 handsets sell for the same pricepoint as
low end Android devices. And, according to most of the reviews, it's a better
product. The idea TC has is that Nokia is going to take a lot of those
customers.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Supported by what? The article was vague, it talked more about the plastic
than the apps. What apps? Why did I have to ask that question? Where's any
hard data?

~~~
nailer
> Supported by what?

Both sales data, and user agents on the mobile web. This is fairly easily
Googlable.

> The article was vague, it talked more about the plastic than the apps. What
> apps?

Are you saying app #s would be a more relevant measure of market growth?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So now I do the legwork for articles, instead of the author? Great! "All
Minnesotans are stupider than Iowans! Look it up!"

Apps may not really be relevant to market grows, but they would be relevant to
the article subject, "Welcome back, Nokia". Are they back? Is anybody writing
apps for their phone? Why would I want one? All reasonable questions,
revolving around apps.

------
nailer
I've always admired the design of Windows Phone, and (despite owning three
Android phones in a row) hated Android's "we've made the sale, now we don't
care anymore" support model.

But I was never going to buy one of those horrible LG or Samsung Windows Phone
devices. They feel cheap and clunky. The 800 is a solid, smooth credit-card-
like device. It feels nice in the hand, like the first iPhone did. Once WP8 is
released (provided it has some equivalent of W8's WinJS) I think I'm going to
buy one.

